# Broken surge tonight?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

For anyone driving tonight, have you seen a complete lack of surge? There were sporadic surge in the normal areas around rush hour, and then with the dinner rush but around 9 p.m. or so everything just disappeared. It's nearly midnight now, the airport has been at 0 cars several times, and Lyft is going nuts. Uber is too, but there's no surge. So I just turned it off and left select on. Now I'm getting select rides with passengers telling me they can't get a regular uberX. The only conclusion I can come to is that surge is broken. oh, and there's a giant concert that just got out. Again, lift is going crazy with tons of Orange but nope, no surge at all. Anyone else seeing this?


















Lyft and Uber at the exact same time. WTF?


----------



## has2be1 (Sep 1, 2019)

The surge for Uber has been out here in Pittsburgh since last night. Today was a Pitt game with tailgating and other events tonight with zero surge.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok. Thanks for confirming that it's not just me. I mean, obviously there's more or less surge on certain weekends depending on events and how many drivers are out. But having absolutely zero surge anywhere on a Friday or Saturday night? That just doesn't happen. There are three weddings, a concert, Swiss days and Oktoberfest up in Park City and Heber and yet zero surge. Lyft is literally offering $20 personal power zones. So I'm doing nothing but lyfts. I've dome 6 Select rides in the last 3 hours (usually only do one or two a weekend if I'm lucky). The last person I asked said that a regular uberX was 25 miles away. Funny thing is, all of the lyfts here also have Uber stickers but yet there's no Ubers because everyone's switched over to doing Lyft. 

I sent a support message to Uber earlier today but haven't heard back.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

When surge manipulation goes _wrong_.....

On the next episode of "As the Uber World Turns". *Don't* tune in because less viewers means higher ratings!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Friday night, All day Saturday and then today too. No Surge on Goober in Seattle market. Surge is off and so is picking up from events.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Not sure if their servers were down or if they just pulled their head out of their *** and realized what a bad idea no surge was, but it's back up and running in SLC.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Same here.


----------

